

How a Startup Accelerator Changed Our Lives - nicholas483
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/64027/From-Nashville-to-Boston-How-A-Startup-Accelerator-Changed-Our-Lives.aspx

======
ralphshao
My favorite subtle detail is that the picture in the middle of the post
actually shows where Help Scout was seated during the program!

